# Chris Christiansen!!! Yeah!!



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the chance to get some cc stuff, soo excited! But... what should i get? I want to get a slicker and possibly a pin brush and i'd like to try some shampoo, zulu is black so i was thinking black on black but is there anything else? what about the sprays? the thicker? has any one tryed it? and what size brushes to get, for a standard? agh im soo excited but soo cunfused!! Help please!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Raena said:


> I have the chance to get some cc stuff, soo excited! But... what should i get? I want to get a slicker and possibly a pin brush and i'd like to try some shampoo, zulu is black so i was thinking black on black but is there anything else? what about the sprays? the thicker? has any one tryed it? and what size brushes to get, for a standard? agh im soo excited but soo cunfused!! Help please!!



_I have not used the grooming products but I have used the black on black and the gold on gold systems. They do have a dying factor so you might want to think about that. Mostly it seems to deepen the color and will wear off in about a month. I really like the shampoo and the thick 'n thicker products. Taffy is an apricot and it really filled out her coat. _


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

the thick and thicker, do you know how it works? i might stear away from the black on black then but she is spayed and not showing...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer the 20mm gold fusion pin brushes  I have several of their brushes and it's my favorite! I like their slickers as well, but don't like to use them on Poo coat for dry brushing (I always use a spray when brushing/combing). 

As for their products, I'm not especially impressed. They don't seem to do much more than any of the other products and for the price, well, I can buy just as good for less. They are good, but not worth the extra $$ in my book.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the CC products - always have. I really like the Ice on Ice. I use the White on White shampoo for all the dogs - no matter what the color. I love their pin brushes - I have a wooden one and the oblong one. I don't use slickers. I also have a couple of their combs and like them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cameo said:


> As for their products, I'm not especially impressed. They don't seem to do much more than any of the other products and for the price, well, I can buy just as good for less. They are good, but not worth the extra $$ in my book.


_That's interesting Cameo. I am always looking for good for less. What do you recommend?_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I use the CC Medium Slicker on Chagall (he's a mini) and have great results. I've got another brand of slicker but CC's are so much easier to handle. I've been through the discussion of brushing dry or sprayed and continue to brush him dry most of the time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I use the CC medium slicker on Chagall (he's a mini), I find it _very_ comfortable to handle. I have another brand of slicker but it doesn't have that fancy CC ergonomic handle and I'm now a bit spoiled. I dry brush Chagall's coat most of the time. (Is that a a real big "no-no"?! I've asked Forum members this before but think I got a mixed bag of replies). He gets professionally groomed every six weeks and I touch him up a wee bit in between. His coat seems fine and his groomer always tells me he's looking good.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the CC Buttercomb and Gold Pin Brush. Both are great!

As far as shampoo etc... I have to agree with Cameo, I've had better results with other brands. Had he not come home looking so much better from the groomer I'd probably never have known though.

The CC Black on Black leaves the hair looking dull. Ice on Ice is popular, but again the results haven't "wowed" me. The Day to Day shampoo / conditioner are my favorite of the CC products I've tried. 

I much prefer Nature's Specialties-Plum Silky shampoo and Quicker Slicker. The hair looks healthier, shinier, and fluffier. 

These photos are Jasper's coat with the Nature's Specialties products:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _That's interesting Cameo. I am always looking for good for less. What do you recommend?_


I've been using the Show Season's for quite some time as a basic shampoo, as well as, IOD for my special coats. Both of these have really performed well and give me the results I'm looking for on a daily basis. They are affordable and have good dilution rates. As for products that compare to say, Ice on Ice, I've really come to appreciate the EZ Groom EZ Glide for brush out's and for giving me a nice coat set up. I recently purchased the Crown Royale #3 and LOVE it!!! It appears pricey, but it's a 15:1 dilution and REALLY performs well, plus, it doesn't build up on the coat like some of the other "slick" products. It's water soluable, so it washes away easily (thanks to Ann for that tidbit). EZ Groom and IOD also have the styling products for those coats that may need a little extra UMPH 

I'm NOT saying CC is not good, but they are a bit pricier than other's that work as good (or better, IMPO) and using them DAILY can become a bit expensive. 

Brushing dry can damage coat more easily than a coat that has a bit of moisture. Dry coat is more apt to break because it's LESS flexible, not to mention you'll get a much smoother scissored finish if you mist, comb, scissor, mist, comb, scissor, etc, etc etc


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> I have the CC Buttercomb and Gold Pin Brush. Both are great!
> 
> As far as shampoo etc... I have to agree with Cameo, I've had better results with other brands. Had he not come home looking so much better from the groomer I'd probably never have known though.
> 
> ...



_He looks fabulous!! I'll have to take a look at those. And, yes, the black on black is dulling to the coat._


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I must admit i am currently hooked on IOD stand up and the build cond. and hadnt really consitered the ice on ice cause i love show sheen, and cameo is right, there is cheaper stuff out there, so for brushes, a med oval pen brush and a med rectangle sliker? (no dry brushing ) i just got an #1 all systems pen are the cc significantly better? im shopping for my dog so these wouldnt go to work the #1 pen is there and comes home when i need it so i wouldnt be opposed to getting another
Jasper looks great btw! he and zulu could be twins except that zus tpkt is floppy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Rock *- Jas looks fabulous:first: !!!!

Can you tell us your grooming routine with him  ??? What , when, how and how often  ???

Thanks a lot in advance :flowers:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> *Rock *- Jas looks fabulous:first: !!!!
> 
> Can you tell us your grooming routine with him  ??? What , when, how and how often  ???
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance :flowers:


I comb (CC Buttercomb) Jasper 1-2x per day. Sounds like a lot, but it only takes a couple of minutes each time. Very quick! He gets bathed once a week. Plum Silky shampoo, Quicker Slicker before combing and drying. 

Professional grooming every 4-5 weeks unless there's a show coming up. Since he's groomed professionally before a show it's averaged out to twice a month this summer. The groomer uses Plum Silky and Quicker Slicker also. (how I discovered it)

I protect his coat if giving bones or bully sticks. I don't wear a collar on him in the house. When going out to potty I use a rolled leather collar. For longer walks I use a prong collar over a snood. I scrunch the snood into a collar instead of making him go out looking like Little Red Riding Hood LOL. The prong still works well but doesn't ruin his hair. 

That's it. Really the hardest part is bathing and drying him. The extra professional grooming this summer has been such a treat! BTW My groomer charges $75 to groom him whether for show or not. She's really great! Some of the groomers on here know her from some of the competitions etc..

Jasper's coat really looks beautiful. Everyone stops us to talk about him and his hair LOL. I highly recommend those products!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I really liked the Ice on Ice for brushing a show coat. I liked it because it didn't feel sticky or oily. I used the CC gold pin brushes. I went through a lot of Ice on Ice, but if you buy the concentrate, it isn't that expensive. 

CC makes a clarifying shampoo that does a great job of getting lots of product out called Clean Start. I also like the way it smells. 

OTOH, I bought some instant cleaner stuff from them--forget the name--and hated it. It was blue and smelled like Windex. I threw it out and used the bottle for Ice on Ice. 

I love the way Jasper's coat looks--I will definitely check out those products if/when I ever keep coat again.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Could someone fill a newbie in on this spray before brushing thing? What kind of spray do you use? And you use it while scissoring? I am all new to this grooming thing and learning as I go.

I have been brushing Jager with a slicker (Doggie Man). Should I get a pin brush instead? CC or something else?

Also, could someone tell me about the CC buttercomb and which is best for my mini? What is the difference between Fine-Coarse, Fine-Coase Longtooth and Fine-Extra Coarse? Or do I get all coarse?

Many thanks!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Could someone fill a newbie in on this spray before brushing thing? What kind of spray do you use? And you use it while scissoring? I am all new to this grooming thing and learning as I go.
> 
> I have been brushing Jager with a slicker (Doggie Man). Should I get a pin brush instead? CC or something else?
> 
> ...


Are you keeping a long coat/show coat? That's when these "rules" become really important. One of the "rules" for show coat is to never brush a dry coat. I liked brushing with Ice on Ice, others swear by diluted conditioner. My handler used an oil-based product, but I hated it because I felt that it attracted dirt, and dirt is enemy #1 for a show coat. 

A slicker is fine unless you are maintaining a show coat. Some people swear that with proper training, you can use a slicker on a show coat. I figured as a newbie I would do less damage with a good quality pin brush. You need the longer pins for a longer coat. 

As for the greyhound comb, one with graduated teeth gives you flexibility--you can go from wide to fine-tooth as you make sure the hair is tangle and mat free. When you do find a little mat (hopefully it's little!), the first step is to isolate it and then divide and conquer.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He is a pet, so no show coat. But I do want his coat to look beautiful.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

'm glad you asked PaddleAddict. I'm going from dogs who need next to no grooming (you can't get much lower coat maintenance than that! ) to a poodle so this is all new to me!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Jasper's coat really looks beautiful. Everyone stops us to talk about him and his hair LOL. I highly recommend those products!


*Rock -* thanks sooo much for finding time to write down all of that for me :flowers:

I do not doubt people stooping the two of you : )))) - he is really dreamy !!!! I do not remember last time I saw such a beautiful black show puppy-boy :first:
He is all I imagine having one day


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> *Rock -* thanks sooo much for finding time to write down all of that for me :flowers:
> 
> I do not doubt people stooping the two of you : )))) - he is really dreamy !!!! I do not remember last time I saw such a beautiful black show puppy-boy :first:
> He is all I imagine having one day


My pleasure, Wish .

It's funny, I dreaded taking care of Jasper's coat initially. My Toy's coat matted somewhat easily when he was younger, so maybe that's why. With regular care Jasper's coat has really been quite easy so far. Whether showing or not, I love that we've been able to keep his coat long.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Whether showing or not, I love that we've been able to keep his coat long.


Oh, I wholeheartedly agree !!!!

There is nothing as pretty as an extra fluffy poodle ; ))) !!!!!!! Showing or no showing : )))) !!!!!

It is just wonderful that you are having no problems taking care of his coat : )
and found perfect grooming products for him : )))) !!!!I hope to see more photos of him here on the forum soon : ))) ! He is really "feast for the eyes" ; )


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Things have been hectic here, but I'll try to get new photos soon. We are on a brief hiatus from showing to work on leash manners a bit more.

Don't forget a great groomer , very important! At shows, you can tell which dogs have been groomed by my groomer. She is really one of the best around. I highly recommend attending shows, see on which dogs you like the trim (all are not equal!), then ask the owner/handler who they use for grooming. Really, a good groomer is so important. 

I find how much attention this pup gets amusing. We were out walking our usual 4 miles the other day when a woman came running out of her house after me, yelling to get my attention (iPod!). She saw us walking by and just had to stop me to say how beautiful she thought Jasper was, and to sneak in a few pats on his head. While out 2 cars stopped next to us to do the same, and numerous walkers. It's like that every time we go out--even when he's a mangy mess from the rain LOL. We have TONS of Poodles up here, Standards even. Everywhere you look there's a Poodle LOL. It seems to be a combination of the long puppy cut and that he prances. If they only knew what a little devil he is at home, but of course he's good at putting on the angel face while out .


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Don't forget a great groomer , very important!


Yes : ))), I already found one : ))) ! The puppy she did for the last show I went to that won his class was groomed by her  !!!! She is about 35 min drive from me , but worth going there by all means 

I basically have everything "lined up" but "my spoo" LOL 

Jas has naturally great movement : ))) - when I saw that clip you posted "just taking a walk" I was stunned how natural he is on the leash and how well he moves !!!!!! He is still a baby : )), so with little extra practice in "show manners" he will do just great , I have no doubt about that !!!!



> but of course he's good at putting on the angel face while out .


Well, l would say than that he is as any other human kid in that respect LOL : )))


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Don't forget a great groomer , very important! At shows, you can tell which dogs have been groomed by my groomer. She is really one of the best around. I highly recommend attending shows, see on which dogs you like the trim (all are not equal!), then ask the owner/handler who they use for grooming. Really, a good groomer is so important.


Who is your groomer ? I would love to go see Sue Zecco in Paxton, actually I would love to learn from her.


----------

